# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.*The Rules:*

Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE**POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 

Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*First!!*

Got it. Thanks Will!


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

done.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

WTB: Autopilot controller and transducers... (I have the brain and all other wiring already)

WTT: Mason tech mkIV rears for Airlift rears


----------



## tuckin15 (Oct 22, 2008)

looking to trade for or buy parts for a mk3 air set up
let me know what you got :thumbup:


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

EVIL mk1 caddy fs/ft for air ride. kick me some cash and your set up.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4987382-Sick-little-rat-caddy!-take-over-where-I-left-off!


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

WTB: rear bag brackets for re-5s or airhouse 2s


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i want to trade my rare stern face 3 piece 17" wheels for a complete mk4 air setup. or almost complete good setup. 

link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984646-FS-RARE-stern-face-3-piece



or i have other sets id trade for a complete setup


----------



## molky (Oct 22, 2009)

looking to buy a complete air ride setup


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wtb: masontech or bagyard front bags for mk4


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

*WTB: 5 Gallon Skinny Tank*

WTB: 5 Gallon Skinny Tank.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

WTB: 400cc compressor ASAP... hit me up and let me know :thumbup:


----------



## Seask (Sep 6, 2009)

*Wtb: Mason tech or bomber bagyard and air management!*

NEED Front air ride mason tech or bomber bagyard hit me upppp


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

WTT: Black 7 switch AVS box for at least 3 paddle switches...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

WTB: *Rear Struts for MKIII*


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

I need a 400c. I'll take a used one if it's not in bad condition or anything.


----------



## two09diamonds (Jun 11, 2002)

*WTB: Air Bag suspension for B4 Passat*

Like the topic states, im looking for air bag suspension for my 97 B4 passat. It doesnt have to be a full set, if you got just the fronts or just the rear bags thats ok. Let me know what you got. PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## gtivrrrs1x (Feb 7, 2007)

*wtb full air ride set up*

looking for the full set up for an 2004 a4 1.8t ill do cash and i will also trade if anyones intrested...let me know the set ups people got


----------



## xplayazplayzonx (Aug 26, 2010)

*WTB: Accuair VU4*

WTB: Accuair VU4
Need price shipped to 92117!


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Looking to buy a new compressor.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking for some digital gauges with 150psi senders, lmk

I have analog gauges to trade if you're interested


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*WTB Aerosports front bags*

WTB: used pref low miles aerosports, I only need one. PM me if you have one available. need it asap, have a blown front bag, thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## jarodiah7777 (Dec 23, 2009)

*WTT: mk3 weitec coils for mk3 bag setup*

i have mk3 weitec coils for my mk3 golf and looking for a air system 
6k miles on coils 
green springs 
i can put my pan on the ground and still go about half inch or lil lower on threads 
rides pretty good for slammed status, you feel every bump but its not bouncy and it doesnt hurt 
obviously would be some money coming your way 
let me know


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Bomber air struts*

WTB Bagyard bomber front air struts for MK4. I have $ to pay right away. PM me!!!!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

*wtb mkv setup*

lookin for slightly used or a good priceo n a mkv full setup willing to trade wheels as part of deal m ten 80s from raderwerks will send pictures if intresed.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

looking for a few things...

accuair switchspeed controller
accuair vu4 manifold
dakota digital guage w/senders
aluminum 5 gallon tank
maybe 380 or 444 compressors

if someone is interested, i have the autopilot full digital management. controller, manifolds, pressure senders, tank, and dual 400c's.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

WTB:rear setup for a mk2


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*WTB: bags (front and rear) for a 2001 audi allroad (not oem)*

Let me know what you have and what you want for them


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I've been looking at air ride for a while now and I would really like to pick up a basic setup. I don't want to spend a ton on this and I know all of the electronic controller etc. can get pricey.
I looked at complete kit with a single compressor and mechanical switches brand new cost just over $1300 so I feel that looking to spend $1000 max is reasonable.
Need it to include shipping to 48604.


----------



## golfs4life (Sep 10, 2007)

*WTB: Bagyard front bags for MK4*

As the title states looking to buy bagyard front bags for my Mk4 golf.


----------



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

As stated above I have a full airlift kit forsale. This will come with everything needed to make your car go up and down+ extras. I have used this kit less than 500 miles.I bought everything new.I will post pictures in the next 24 hours (it's still on the car). I want $2300 picked up, if shipped you pay shipping.feel free to call me any time if you have any questions. 661-313-3938 Brandon. It will come with
2 front airlift strut and bags
2 rear airlift bags with brackets
2 koni yellow rear shocks
2 380 compressors
2 relays
2 fuse holders with new 30 amp fuses
2 leader lines
All quick canect fittings
Air line
1 set of front and rear manifolds
1 5gal tank
1 easy street ecu
1 easy street auto pilot controller


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

wtb accuair vu-4 manifold 

Wtb switch speed controller

wtb air horn


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

WTT H&R Coils + Cash for AirRide setup. Front coils, just came back from warranty and are brand new, the rears have about 10K on them.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*WTB : Thomas 327 Compressor*

Looking to buy 1 New or Used Thomas 327 Compressor. Usually comes with the RideTech management or can be purchased separately.










Im located in Ottawa, ON.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

WTB Viair 480 ASAP! Email is best: chrisharper 275 at gmail dot com


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

WTB mk3 front and rear air struts


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

*WTB: * 
MK4 Ashtray gauge pod for air gauges. New or Used. Let me know if you got one or know where to source them. I tried emailing Eric but no response, i guess he is a bit busy at the moment. :beer:


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

WS4 said:


> *WTB: *
> MK4 Ashtray gauge pod for air gauges. New or Used. Let me know if you got one or know where to source them. I tried emailing Eric but no response, i guess he is a bit busy at the moment. :beer:


 ^ just make one, its alot easier to make then you think. some pvc pipe, a flat peice of plastic, and some plastic weld. took me about an hour :beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wtt: dual viair 480c's for AirZenith ob2


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*WTB: bagyard bombers / bagyard rear classics for MK1 TT*

PM/ Email me if you have some for sale. 

[email protected]


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

WTB: Dual Viair 400's w/ relays and pressure switch.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*WTT Wheels for accuair e-level*

WTT: staggered/polished Work Equips, 18x8/9 +35et, tires/adapters optional. for accuair e-level, vu4 mani, and switchspeed. also dakota digital round gauge and pressure sensors. PM for pics


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

WTB AVS 7 switch box


----------



## Surtur (Apr 11, 2010)

WTT:: absolutely mint 16x8 16x9 BBS RS's with new falken 205/40's for mk3 air ride setup. They also come with centercap tool. 

Will get better pictures and info upon request


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

WS4 said:


> *WTB: *
> MK4 Ashtray gauge pod for air gauges. New or Used. Let me know if you got one or know where to source them. I tried emailing Eric but no response, i guess he is a bit busy at the moment. :beer:


 i dont think i missed an email... pm me on here if youd like.


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Will trade for mk3 suspension parts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5030302-FS-FT-16x7-16x8-Work-Equips


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

15"x6.5 bbs rm's 012 et33 in really good shape.... looking for a trade for mk4 air ride parts http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...heels-at-all&p=68233504&posted=1#post68233504


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*1 Viair Dual Needle gauge (black with fittings)*

Got one! Thanks Scooch!


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

i like how we are still posting in the september thread :screwy: 

WTB: Manifold and some sort of switch box..PM me


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

WTB: MK4 Airlift fronts. :vampire:


----------



## twopointfast (Jan 20, 2010)

*Neuspeed Supercharger for bags*

Need air setup for my mkiv jetta i have a full neuspeed supercharger setup that has everything you need (including ECU for an AEB mkiv 2.0l engine) to install on your mkiv 2.0l i also have some coilovers to trade if you help me install air.


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

WTB: 5 gallon skinny tank aluminum.. thanks


----------

